# International Autojumble at Beaulieu Sept 10 & 11th  Anyone Going?



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 31, 2022)

Is anyone going to the International Autojumble in at the Beaulieu National Auto Museum, UK?  Has anyone every been there and can offer any tips?





__





						International Autojumble | 10-11 September 2022
					

Over 2000 stands of automobilia and ephemera at the biggest event of its kind outside the USA.




					www.beaulieu.co.uk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 31, 2022)

Some video:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 31, 2022)

Photo credit to Colin Kirsch on these images from FB.  These are images he took in previous years at the jumble:


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 3, 2022)

wow looks like a good time with the bikes and cars .lot of us guys and girls are in to old cars moter cycles two , some thing for ever one at this show


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 10, 2022)

Amazing swap!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 10, 2022)

These people love their VW buses.  Fabulous enamel signs of all types.  Heaps of bicycles.  Some more pictures:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 10, 2022)

So many tempting motorcycles.


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 10, 2022)

@New Mexico Brant… you bought that long leather motorist coat didn’t you?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 10, 2022)

lgrinnings said:


> @New Mexico Brant… you bought that long leather motorist coat didn’t you?



I thought about it Lester but the woman was asleep in her stall and I did not have the heart to wake her up!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 11, 2022)

The drive into the village:


----------



## Ancient City Velo (Sep 11, 2022)

You're fortunate to be able to attend!
I'm jealous


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 11, 2022)

i'm also jealous! love to own the red pedal car!


----------



## TrustRust (Sep 11, 2022)

Thanks for all the shots B .. 👍🏻 🤠
I have not been to that meet in at least 30 years…
Great to see so much stuff still making it there..


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Sep 11, 2022)

Yea, What Ancient City Velo said.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 11, 2022)

Here are some more; some are from the museum including the 84” highwheel:


----------

